# Sumador en bcd 74ls83



## casca9091 (Nov 10, 2006)

Alguien me puede ayudar con un sumador en bcd utilizando  ttl 74ls83.

gracias


----------



## Apollo (Nov 12, 2006)

Hola casca9091:

Este es el diagrama del sumador, con los cuatro bits con pulsadores fijos.

Espero y te sirva la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## jfiascaro (Oct 26, 2008)

hola usuarios del foro, como hago para leer el archivo .ckt del esquema anterior?, gracias por su respuesta


----------



## cuscus (Nov 12, 2008)

Con el programa circuit maker  descargalo..


----------



## 1OMAR (Nov 4, 2009)

Descargue el diagrama pero no lo puedo ver descargue el programa y me dice que hay un error  invalidad CIRCUIT path/ file name would you like to look for a valid one 
no e logrado ver el diagrama. y no creo que sea el programa porque he logrado ver otros


----------



## el boricua (Feb 23, 2010)

no tengo el programa circuit maker, te en livewere


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola elboricua

Aquí está un sumador BCD.

Espero te sirva

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Hernan83 (Mar 1, 2010)

Me podrias explicar para que sirve el circuito combinacional hecho con las compuertas? Gracias!


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola Hernan83

Las 2 compuertas AND y las 2 OR que están conectadas a las salidas del 1Er sumador sirven para cuando la suma es => 10.
Nota como Una AND “Detecta” cuando la suma es 10 y la otra cuando es 12. La Compuerta 2Da. OR Suma 6 al segundo sumador. El acarreo del 1Er. Sumador también pasa por este circuito.

Este circuito Solo puede sumar hasta un resultado =< 19 ya que solo tiene un Bit para las decenas.

Espero esto te clarifique para que es ese circuito.

.saludos
.a sus ordenes  

PD: este pequeño circuito sirve también como un convertidor de Binario a Binario código decimal.


----------

